# The Man with the Iron Fists [ Kung F.U ]



## Detective (Jun 30, 2012)

​
*Release Date:* TBA
*Studio:* Univeral Pictures
*Director:* RZA
*Screenwriter:* RZA, Eli Roth
*Starring:* Russell Crowe, RZA, Lucy Liu, Rick Yune, Jamie Chung, Cung Le, Dave Bautista, Byron Mann, Daniel Wu, Pam Grier 



> *Synopsis:* Since his arrival in China's Jungle Village, the town's blacksmith (RZA) has been forced by radical tribal factions to create elaborate tools of destruction. When the clans' brewing war boils over, the stranger channels an ancient energy to transform himself into a human weapon. As he fights alongside iconic heroes and against soulless villains, one man must harness this power to become savior of his adopted people.



[YOUTUBE]a7l3okIqnCg[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## dream (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks a bit silly but it might be a decent time killer.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 30, 2012)

So this has nothing to do with Danny Rand. Oh well, could still be fun.


----------



## Federer (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahaha, lmao @ the trailer.

This could be good, because it looks funny.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 30, 2012)

100% sure it won't be a great film, but I am 95% sure it will be entertaining on a saturday ngiht.


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Looks a bit silly but it might be a decent time killer.



I think the over the top acting/action sequences is part of the genre's intended purpose.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 30, 2012)

Rza

Eli Roth


----------



## Chuck (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm a sucker for flashy action movies with good special effects, I'll probably enjoy this movie either way

EDIT: yea, I'll definitely be enjoying this movie 

so when is this being released?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2012)

I got too excited, I thought it was this guy:


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I got too excited, I thought it was this guy:



One day, ~Gesy~, one day my friend. But not today.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2012)

lol the trailer was awesome, I'll definitely watch this.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 30, 2012)

I guess this will do nicely until the eventual Immortal Iron Fist film.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 30, 2012)

Would have been more hype if RZA didnt cast himself, but whatevs 

Looks decent


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 30, 2012)

Have no money left, eh Russel.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I got too excited, I thought it was this guy:


I don't need a live action film featuring him yet.  The animated series Ultimate Spiderman is fucking awesome and is giving me my fill.


----------



## アストロ (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol. Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon meets Kung Fu Hustle.

I can't believe Russell Crowe agreed to the role however.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I don't need a live action film featuring him yet.  The animated series Ultimate Spiderman is fucking awesome and is giving me my fill.



Heard it has a Family Guy feel to it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2012)

If I were given a choice of watching this film or inserting my manhood into the woman of my choice for 15 minutes, I would have to carefully weight my options.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2012)

If you had the latter, what would you do with the extra 10 minutes?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2012)

Rub it in her tits.


----------



## Detective (Jul 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Rub it in her tits.



This was the only possible outcome from the beginning. Your strategic planning is getting sharper with age, CMX.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2012)

It looks both stupid and fun.

Wow, Rza is jacking up the sleaze here. Most old school kung fu films weren't that heavy on violence or sex, unless maybe it was a Sammo Hung movie. Still, love the eye gag.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2012)

I like the variety of weapons that's being showcased


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 6, 2012)

*The Man With The Iron Fists - Old School Kung Fu Staring the RZA*

[YOUTUBE]FV9tHBF8mh8[/YOUTUBE]

Oh Hell yes!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 13, 2012)

The fucking soundtrack for this will be off the hook.

WU FUCKING TANG!


----------



## Kuya (Jul 13, 2012)

One of my favorite MMA fighters... Cung Le


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2012)

I hope Batista goes on a rampage and Batista Bombs Russell Crowe.

and btw


*Spoiler*: __ 




Lucy Liu sure aged alot she now looks like Pokwang:





Sorry I couldnt find any high-res pics of Pokwang.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 30, 2012)

Im disappointed we arent going to get the movie he intended.  I hear like an hour and a half got cut out of it. Ill be sure to cop it on dvd though. The theater release should be entertaining though.


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 28, 2012)

Not to be racist or anything but ummm is everyone okay with a black dude being a blacksmith in a chinese jungle village...I mean i would understand if he came as a traveller but the trailer seems like he's been there for a while


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 28, 2012)

From my understanding the fighters are from separate Clans so it could be he is in a Clan with others like him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2012)

hiddenmistmansss said:


> Not to be racist or anything but ummm is everyone okay with a black dude being a blacksmith in a chinese jungle village...I mean i would understand if he came as a traveller but the trailer seems like he's been there for a while


No one ever had a problem with this guy.




In both cases i think its a fantasy equivalent.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2012)

Comes out on Friday who is gonna see it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 2, 2012)

Just saw it. Just take all my money rza. Take it and keep it. You deserve it man


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 2, 2012)

was the soundtrack sex, i bet it was, dude can make a soundtrack like no other. gonna see it eventually because my principal on seeing most actions films eventually.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 2, 2012)

Kanye west came on during a brothel scene and i had to burst out laughing.

Rza knows his jams though


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 3, 2012)

Holy shit that was awesome

the fight scenes were awesome 

the soundtrack was [as said above] Sex

The world was really well made and detailed, just awesome.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks stupid as hell from the trailers. 

But if Tarantino is involved, I suppose it can't be too bad.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 3, 2012)

Movie was decent, main problem was Rick Yune (the big asian guy guy who plays the spike armor dude) can't act for shit despite being a central protagonist. His emotional reactions to things reminded me of Star Wars Episode 1.

Highlights were Russel Crowe and Batista.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 3, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> Movie was decent, main problem was Rick Yune (the big asian guy guy who plays the spike armor dude) can't act for shit despite being a central protagonist. His emotional reactions to things reminded me of Star Wars Episode 1.


 I thought that too initaliy, but then i remembered the genre of movies this was paying  tribute too and decided it fit



> Highlights were Russel Crowe and Batista


and Silver Lion


----------



## Cromer (Nov 3, 2012)

This sounds like some awesome shit, or maybe I've smoked too much weed already (third joint this night)


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 3, 2012)

Cromer said:


> This sounds like some awesome shit, or maybe I've smoked too much weed already (third joint this night)



trust me its awesome sober too.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 4, 2012)

I enjoyed it.

My main disappointment though was that silver lion did not get his final fight with X-blade I was looking forward to it all movie.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 4, 2012)

This movie could have worked if any talented director with a vision was behind it.
As it turned out it's just tasteless garbage ripping everything off left and right.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 4, 2012)

> Not to be racist or anything but ummm is everyone okay with a black dude being a blacksmith in a chinese jungle village...I mean i would understand if he came as a traveller but the trailer seems like he's been there for a while



There is a flashback where it's revealed he was a slave who fled the states and his ship ended up wrecking on the shores of China. It's been quite some time.

What's funny is they sort of make a point that the Chinese weren't racist (even his enemies don't use it against him, although one calls him 'blacky', but it might just be a snarky short name for Blacksmith, which everyone calls him). In real life, the Chinese were pretty racist, although I don't know if they would've hated black people anymore than white people. Not a big deal though, as I did like Gordon Liu's speech.

review is in sig, btw.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 4, 2012)

Just back from watching it earlier today. I enjoyed it, especially the music and the costumes/atmosphere. I had some issues with characters feeling a little flat. But action was great and it was fun enough. And yes, I liked Crowe's character, although I wish they explained how the Bronze guy got to doing his bronze thing. @_@;


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 4, 2012)

The same way the Blacksmith could move his fists, by manipulating his chi


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 5, 2012)

Great movie with great action scenes but Batista shouldn't act a day of his life again.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 8, 2012)

Soundtrack was amazing. Action was amazing. Acting was HORRIBLE. The only good actors were Russel Crowe, Lucy Lui and ARGUABLY Batista. Everyone else was HORRIBLE, especially RZA!  lmao, he can't act for shit!


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2012)

I actually found the action to be boring for the most part, nothing really captured my interest and at times was actually cringe worthy.  And RZA...the less said about him the better.


----------

